# Lenovo M6811 - cheap gaming beast



## ankush28 (Sep 8, 2013)

I bought my 2nd M6811 for my laptop after using it on my PC and I think this worth a SHORT review...

*img8a.flixcart.com//image/mouse/2/z/d/lenovo-m6811-400x400-imad5etutpmf6tgh.jpeg

Packeging:-
Bought from flipkart and packeging was excellent....
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/reviews/12076d1378633973-lenovo-m6811-cheap-gaming-beast-uploadfromtaptalk1378633886784.jpg
In the box - mouse, few instrunctiom books..

Setting UP your mice- Just connect to your PC/laptop's USB port and let windows do all work, within few seconds your mouse is ready to use 

This mouse features two extra buttons on RIGHT side that can be easily pressed by thumb...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/reviews/12077d1378634086-lenovo-m6811-cheap-gaming-beast-uploadfromtaptalk1378634060221.jpg 
Lenovo doesn't provide any software to assign any keys, you can use "X-mouse button controll"

The trancking technolgy is advanced LASER technology, M6811 is powered with 1600DPI laser engine and on-the-fly DPI setting(800-1600DPI). DPI switching can be done by pressing silver button on top below scroll wheel.
*db.tt/UU73Guey

Specification:-
Brand = Lenovo
Buttons = 3 standard + 2 extra buttons on right side
Maximum DPI = 1600
Material = Plastic, Rubber

Pros :-
>Good grip for palm users
>On-the-fly DPI switching
>Ergonomic Design
>works on all surfaces including Glass
>killer looks
>plug and play no drivers required.
> Well positioned side buttons for easy access.
Cons:-
>too light weight
>plasticky
>USB cable is littlebit fregile
>No dedicated software by lenovo

BUT AT 699 RUPEES it is totally bang-for-bucks gaming mouse.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some images


----------



## $hadow (Sep 8, 2013)

Good buy but be careful with the cable it has a tendency to break.


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 8, 2013)

mine doesnt work on glass, :angry:


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 8, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Good buy but be careful with the cable it has a tendency to break.


I know, Already listed in CONs


.jRay. said:


> mine doesnt work on glass, :angry:



 Mine working very easily


----------



## RON28 (Sep 9, 2013)

nice review, keep it up...can we set DPI to 400?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 9, 2013)

RON28 said:


> nice review, keep it up...can we set DPI to 400?



Thanks
No only two DPI option available 800/1600 DPI...
I am also searching if we can use it on 400DPI ( for sniping  )


----------

